# Recent ties



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hoping to search for some steelhead either in the V or Black River and got some help with a few pattern ideas. This is just a start, have more stuff i plan to make up as well. I'm a self-taught, hillbilly flyrodder/tier & don't make a whole lot of 'traditional' flies... so go easy on me. 

#8 Nymphs - I have some smaller hooks on the way to tie up later.









#6 Hellgies/Stoneflies









#6 Scuds - They are tied on octopus hooks, had no scud hooks. 









Also plan to bring along spinning gear with me as well - so tied up a few on jig heads... not flies, but just wanted to show them off. These are custom poured with heavier jig hooks which should (hopefully) be strong enough to bring in a big fish.

1/32oz. Nymphs - VMC (i think) Sickle Hooks









The rest all have Mustad hooks...

1/32oz. Hellgies/Stones









1/32oz. - Thought these might look like an Egg Sucking Stonefly pattern. The head is painted orange... not sure the color came out right on the pic.









1/16oz. zonker ESL pattern


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow good job,I think all of those will catch fish.....nice!! the ones on the jigs still count!!! lol........keep it up...........s.f.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I see that you and I agree on two clumps of tail material for stoneflies. I do use (two) biots if I tie for show, but use clumps for my personal use. An old flytying reference sez Stonefly tails wiggle about a zillion rpms and the clumps imitate that motion.
When I fish droppers thats the fly. 
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those are all extraordinarily well tied flies. Nice work.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

EXCELLENT TIES!!! Some of the best looking 'fishing' flies I've seen in a while! Nice and "buggy" looking...that will make for nice movement in the water. I'm a self taught tier as well and I for the most part create my own 'bugs' rather than try to copy traditional recipes. More fun and rewarding to create rather than just immitate, IMO. I used to think that the more realistic I could make the fly look, the more appealing it would be to the fish, but I've come to believe now that 'buggier' is better.

Those ESL jigs should be effective as well. I would recommend tying up some in white as well (as white more closely immitates a minnow). Some of my other more effective jig colors are chartreuse, hot pink, olive, and bright purple, and combinations of those colors. Whooly bugger patterns tied onto jig heads make for highly effective jigs too. 

You've definitely got the tying down, now good luck putting them in front of some hungry steelies.

John


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! 

s.f. - Thanks for the extra PM info... by the sounds of it though, the water will be a bit crusty on top. Looks like these may have to wait till next year. 

RonT - i thought about trying to tie in 2 of the silicone leggs on each side for the tail, that is another option and the thin silicone stuff moves really well. I tend to use alot of scraps when it comes to the short tails... whatever works out! Don't think i have g.biots anymore. lol

jojopro - I do love making up bugs and they have accounted for lots of fish over the years. When i first started tying, i just kept adding material on until it started to like something.  Then i found the internet... FAOL, youtube, crappie.com and such - learned a few things. I have lots of minnow imitations from crappie fishing, but most have weak hooks, have to tie a few 'heavier' wire jigs up. Buggers will be on the list - thanks.


----------

